
World's First High-Performance Dress. No Wrinkles, No Stains, Extremely Durable - themaindress
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/main-first-high-performance-dress/x/20395365#/
======
celticninja
I'm not sure that you can really see from the video what it looks like. I
would consider buying this for my wife but the price is a bit high of she
hates the design or look when she puts it on. I assume there is no return
policy as it is indogogo.

~~~
themaindress
You can see more photos in section below on Indiegogo.

Also, we prepared secret -42% offer for you and your wife:
[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/2467160/x/20395365?secret...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/2467160/x/20395365?secret_perk_token=2b1f5cc1)

Thank you. Main() team

